# Most common flaw in golfing



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

What do you think is the average golfer's most common flaw?

Where do most golfers have a hard time with?

Hope we could get some suggestions as to what it may be and what could help overcome this flaw then this will be a useful thread.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Most common flaw? I would say the most common flaw is golfers trying to make shots where there may be better ones, or ones they just cannot make. I see people all the time choosing shots where they even know they won't hit it, and then they get in a worse situation.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

the #1 swing flaw is swinging to much with your arms/ over swinging/ coming over the top.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

green lea said:


> the #1 swing flaw is swinging to much with your arms/ over swinging/ coming over the top.


Very much agreed. I see this all the time and it is as if they are trying to hit it as hard as possible. If they are one of my buddies I try to explain to them that sometimes hardest isn't aways the furthest.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, you're right coz the way you swing will determine where the ball is going and how far or how near it is going to land. Thanks


----------



## happy hacker (May 31, 2006)

Hello from sunny Manchester.

i think one of the biggest GAME flaws , especially with mid-high handicappers ,is they play with diiferent make of balls.

if you want to improve your game, especially around the green , then you must find a ball make that suits your overall game and stick to it.


----------

